# Grizzly Flats Depot, revisted, again.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of you may remember our discussions on the Grizzly Flats depot and its origins..
there were two previous threads here on MLS, that sadly are now lost because of archive issues..
but I remember most of it! 
Some new information has come to my attention recently, so I finally put everything together into a new webpage:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scotty...index.html

Please take a look..input is welcome and wanted!


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool story and excellent research!!!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Scot,
There is a small station sitting on bank property at the junction of rts 309 & 895 that may be one of these stations. Ron Knep and myself measured it and took photos of it befor it was restored. Ron posted photos of it in one of the the threads that has been lost here on MLS. The station was rebuilt a few years ago and is painted gray. The next time I am out there I will take some photos and post them. From what I can remember the floor plan is much the same as what you have have posted here.

Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out what will be our new station at Los Angeles Live Steamers in Griffith Park.

http://www.lals.org/


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, Scot!
A few years ago, Chuckger and Wchasr were kind enough to go and check out Rauschs in the hopes of finding the depot there. It was gone, but they inquired about it among the residents of the area. An elderly lady told them that the little depot had been torn down many years ago, and that it had been used as a 'milk depot'. I.e., it was used to ship milk cans to a dairy in Pottsville. Alas, she had no pictures.
Also, a number of years ago, there was a magazine called Railroad Modeller. A set of plans for Grizzly Flats depot once appeared in it. I've got a copy here somewhere, if only I can find it. If I can, I'll send you copies.
Seeing photos of those little depots just blew my mind!!! And your new website is excellent. Thank you so much!
SandyR


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Wasn't me Sandy! I'm not even sure where Rausch's is in Pa? A little out of my territory really! 

Chas


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Sandy, 
it was "Chuckger and Ron Knepp" who did the research on Rauschs.. 
Unfortunately their posts in the old MLS threads are now gone.. 

I found their names by checking old Pottsville email correspondence between you and I.. 
you had mentioned their names in an email.. 

Scot


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Wchasr and Scot, it just shows what happens to an old brain (mine)! 
SandyR


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, thanks for a great web page on a fascinating topic! I noticed on the page that you were looking for a pic or pix of the Frontierland installation -- we have some from a visit back in "09, would you like a few 'webified.'?

I'm inferring from somewhere that the freight station was put in sometime after they moved the station to 'the other side of the tracks.' Do you know when about it was put in?


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Scot:

Thank you for posting this. I really enjoyed it.

Norman


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sandy & Scot, 
I really do need to make a visit up your way again sometime soon! I do get up towards Palmyra from time to time now. 

Chas


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. What a gorgeous little station and great background info. Another "unstarted" project.


Hey Gary, wouldn't this look nice in, say, 1/6 scale??


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Woolard on 20 May 2010 10:38 PM 
Scot, thanks for a great web page on a fascinating topic! I noticed on the page that you were looking for a pic or pix of the Frontierland installation -- we have some from a visit back in "09, would you like a few 'webified.'?

I'm inferring from somewhere that the freight station was put in sometime after they moved the station to 'the other side of the tracks.' Do you know when about it was put in? 




Gary,
sure, I would love some more pics! 
you can email me at [email protected]

(sorry, I dont know a thing about the freight house)

Scot


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

According to this website: 

http://miceage.micechat.com/stevedegaetano/sd022808a.htm 

the "freight depot" was added at the same time that the Frontierland depot was moved to its current location, in 1962. The freight depot is actually a restroom and break facility for the train crews. 

The Frontierland (now New Orleans Square) depot is also the only place on the route where the train is watered, and where blow-downs occur. There are special vents to safely route the steam from blow-downs away from the public.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Update! 
several new photos added..including new prototype photos of "sister depots". 

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/GrizzlyFlats/index.html 

thanks, 
Scot


----------

